# lucky find under a bed.



## burning dayligh (Oct 12, 2010)

i found this on thanksgiving,oval outlaws 1/18 scale stock car kit#100.just thought id share my excitement...:tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Santa Bud works in mysterious ways


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats vintage !!! Like 1993. I looked under My bed and all there was was dust


----------



## burning dayligh (Oct 12, 2010)

does anyone know where i can find another just like this?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See them on ebay now and then.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud, you dont have 1 in the BRP racing museum???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud, you dont have 1 in the BRP racing museum???


I have one hanging on the wall but want to keep it.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i will look i might have two but there built already so they would be rollers


----------



## burning dayligh (Oct 12, 2010)

can you send photos to [email protected] thanks


----------

